# Job Opening, Yard Attendant, boat washer



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

i am looking for a Boat Washer, Yard Attendant, Lot attendant,,, this will all be 1 person, to keep my yard and boat lot clean and presentable, apply within,, this is a full time or part time job opening. no weekends.


----------



## cablewarf (Feb 4, 2010)

This is just what i need, I'm currently laid off looking for work. Having a hard time finding work in my field 'electrical'. Willing to do whatever it takes to pay the mortgage and keep the wife happy. I'm 25 very reliable

(850)776-3359 
Joshua


----------

